# NES-Computer by SKS and Fr4665



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Ok this will be insane but we can do it 

The plan: Take an old NES (1985) build an insanely small computer in it (seems impossible but it will work I'll make it) and have it work perfectly and then install an emulator so you cna play NES games 

Progress: 10% Bought the parts, got a shuttle MOBO (SY-P4VGM) which is insanely small (24.2cmX18.5cm), got a celeron D processor 2.53ghz (cause were on a budget ) build a custom fan for it which is about 4cm high and got a shuttle powersupply which is 250 wats and flat so it will fit on the bottom.

Done work: too the NES out started uncrewing stuff and cutting parts of the NES case to make it fit.


PICTURES COME TO MORROW


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Like i said ill get pictures so here they are:

http://www.freewebs.com/fr4665/DSCI0173.JPG
http://www.freewebs.com/fr4665/DSCI0174.JPG
http://www.freewebs.com/fr4665/DSCI0175.JPG
http://www.freewebs.com/fr4665/DSCI0176.JPG
http://www.freewebs.com/fr4665/DSCI0177.JPG

WARNING ! These pix are 56k killers so watch out if you need smaller pix send me an email but i will have 640x480 ones posted by 2nite


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Pics are way fuzzy,bud. Also too big......crank down that quality setting on your camera.

IMHO anyway.......


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

k new pix insanely small now (in file size)the top links dont work ne more

http://www.freewebs.com/fr4665/DSCI0001copy.jpg
http://www.freewebs.com/fr4665/DSCI0002copy.jpg
http://www.freewebs.com/fr4665/DSCI0003copy.jpg
http://www.freewebs.com/fr4665/DSCI0004copy.jpg


now its 56k friendly

EDIT: For what ever reason it doesnt like my links, just copy and paste


----------



## fearless (Nov 24, 2004)

yea my cousin made one, he made the drivers work for linux and hooked the controllers up with a parallel port, put a cd rom in where u load games... from the outside u cant tell that it isnt an nes.. its awsome

Matt


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

excellent job so far


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

well we decided to not even put a cd drive in just a little media reader which is insanely small and all the stuff we need to install well do over external usb drive, well c where this goes. should be done by the upcoming weekend or so

ttyl

thx for coments


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

sry about my xtremely slow response time i broke my arm snowboarding and we ran into some troubles with my old micro pwr supply, were gona order a new one from shuttle which will solve the problem and well have this done in 2 weeks or so see you all :grin:


----------

